# Lost IK in Ruby Horsethief on 5/23



## jester (Oct 14, 2003)

My family did a trip down Ruby/Horsethief 5/23 & 5/24 and during the night the river came up and took our brand new duckie away. It was a Sevylor River X2, light gray in color and had two 4' gray straps on the back D-Rings. If anyone finds it in R/H or Westwater or downriver, please call 303-903-1457. As it was brand new, I didn't even have a chance to get my name/number written on the boat. We're hoping for some good river karma.

Thanks, 
Jim


----------

